# Backyard Jib Ideas?



## OHeazt (Aug 8, 2010)

I have a ramp sitting around in the backyard and am wondering what some good box ideas would be.


----------



## ptapia (Dec 1, 2010)

Personally, I think a good ol' culvert would be an awesome jib. If you can find an orphan one around town, then you have a sick little jib for free basically.


----------



## judoant (Jan 18, 2010)

I have been looking on craigs list for the followin

tv antenna tower
TV Antenna Tower - Installations

pick nic table

metal bench


----------



## tAo77 (Oct 14, 2010)

I used 2x6x10' lumber screwed together on edge to make a base about 10.5 inches wide. Its a bit heavy but I feel that helps keep it in place. Then I ran to Home depot and bought 2 10' pieces of 1x6 vinyl board that I screwed to the top. If you get the vinyl garage door jambs one side has recessed ribs that you could screw into so your screws dont gouge your base. Then I screwed some short 2x10's to the bottom to get it up off the ground. It slides like a dream and I didn't even have to wax it. I know its pretty plain jane but its good practice so I dont eat shit in front of all the young park rats. :laugh:


----------



## EagleTalons (Oct 10, 2010)

tAo77 said:


> I used 2x6x10' lumber screwed together on edge to make a base about 10.5 inches wide. Its a bit heavy but I feel that helps keep it in place. Then I ran to Home depot and bought 2 10' pieces of 1x6 vinyl board that I screwed to the top. If you get the vinyl garage door jambs one side has recessed ribs that you could screw into so your screws dont gouge your base. Then I screwed some short 2x10's to the bottom to get it up off the ground. It slides like a dream and I didn't even have to wax it. I know its pretty plain jane but its good practice so I dont eat shit in front of all the young park rats. :laugh:


I kinda want to see this! Do you have any pictures of it?


Also I am currently finding something to make a jib rail out of too. Right now in my personal terrain mess I have; two 35 gallon barrels buried to make kickers and one plastic 55 gallon barrel to make a little bigger one.


----------



## tAo77 (Oct 14, 2010)

EagleTalons said:


> I kinda want to see this! Do you have any pictures of it?


Alas no, but I can take some and post them soon.:thumbsup:


----------



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

Its pretty ghetto but you know those small square recycling bins that are green. pretty fun but your amount of tricks gets limited pretty fast. Best thing I got was a 270 to lip and 180 switch tail 180 off :laugh:


----------



## ptapia (Dec 1, 2010)

I've also seen people session small boats. Just flip it upside down.


----------



## LSchaeffer (Dec 9, 2010)

I've been trying to find one of those big black ribbed tubes. I think they're primarily used for drainage. They would be goot for presses/grinds if you put them length wise down the hill, or great to pop over/tap if you put it horizontally.


----------



## little devil (Aug 18, 2009)




----------



## LSchaeffer (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

judoant said:


> I have been looking on craigs list for the followin
> 
> tv antenna tower
> TV Antenna Tower - Installations
> ...


That antenna tower would be sweet! You would just have to cut it into like three sections


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Anything metal really...I've got my eye out for an old propane tank. I see abandoned buildings with sign posts that would be really sweet to jib.


----------



## OHeazt (Aug 8, 2010)

I ended up buying some 2X6's and some trex(artificial wood stuff) to make a easy box to start off with. I'll put up pictures later


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

if you go on craigslist to the "Free" section, there is always a bunch of computer desks, Tables, box spring matresses, etc for FREE.

Take a couple box spring matresses, stack them on top of eachother and screw them together, take a piece of plywood and screw it on top to make the top solid, and you have a 6 foot long box. even if you come upon a couple twin boxsprings, that still makes a 4 foot wide, 6 foot long box.

If you find a king size, you can lay it on end, screw few 4x4s in it to counter balance it, and you have a wall ride.


----------



## Jon T (Mar 19, 2010)

I like the craigs list free section! I will have to test that out. I also got a 4X8 sheet of ply wood and screwed it to some saw horses. You can pretty much do anything with that! Big Tires are always fun to play around on also. I have used and seen people with pvc pipes. They are super fast, but I like them when I rode them.


----------

